

Emotional and persuasive perception of fonts - psawaya
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18459353

======
Trezoid
Not the best quality, but
[http://www.amsciepub.com/doi/pdf/10.2466/pms.106.1.35-42](http://www.amsciepub.com/doi/pdf/10.2466/pms.106.1.35-42)
seems to be the full paper.

~~~
cabalamat
Is there any source not behind a paywall?

~~~
Trezoid
Unfortunately not that I can find. I didn't even realize that one lead to a
paywall, since it seems to be completely unlocked to anyone on an .edu.*
network.

~~~
michaelbuddy
I can tell you that's not the case.

------
sandeepkopuri
Why did I get reminded of this - [http://hyperallergic.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/09/kanye-fo...](http://hyperallergic.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/09/kanye-fonts-MED.jpg)

------
tonetheman
Anyone see how to get the paper from that web site? I am missing it...?

